# Backtrack.com



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Bachtrack.com*

A fellow bassoon player at rehearsal tonight told me of a great site: Backtrack. It provides a listing up coming classical performances. It appears to be pretty complete. For example one can enter Mahler's _Seventh Symphony_ and it will provide you with a list of upcoming performances. According to it there are three performances of it with the Pittsburgh Symphony. I have been playing around with it and it is awesome. :trp:

http://www.bachtrack.com/​


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Great find, this is a very cool database. And Naxos allows sampling of entire symphonies; not just 30 sec.
BTW, it's spelled BACHtrack. I'm going to play with it some more...thanks for the post.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

There was a post where a member claimed that the following composers have been forgotten in the concert hall. See:



Forte said:


> Off the top of my head I can name a whole bunch of once famous composers from the Romantic era - Anton Rubinstein, Thalberg, Reinecke, Raff, Alkan, Franck, Balakirev, Nielsen, Bax, Reger, among many others - who undoubtedly deserve massive efforts of re-exploration in the concert hall.
> 
> Something I've never understood is why every season, most major orchestras regurgitate the same damn material that's been played in the past few hundred years, instead of venturing into new territory and performing the so many other works that are no longer popular but are of the same musical value. The standard classical, romantic, 20th century composers are all very nice for the most part but there comes a point when I almost feel like the concert hall repertoire is bland.


I checked out Bachtrack concerning the above composers and for most of them the assertion is correct, there are fewer than ten concerts in the next few months in Europe and America for most of these composers. There are no concerts for Raff.

For Frank and Nielson I am not so sure.

With Frank there thirty-nine performances listed, including six of his _Symphony_. The most frequently performed piece is his _Violin Sonata_.

With Nielson there are over fifty, including eleven performances of his _Fourth Symphony_. In March the New York Philharmonic will be performing all Nielson concerts which will include the _First Symphony, Fourth Symphony and Clarinet Concerto_. In May the Detroit Symphony will be performing the _Fourth_. It appears that the Canary Islands have a first rate symphony orchestra: Gran Canaria Philharmonic Orchestra.

I found a You Tube of them performing the Schumann _konzertstück_ for Four Horns.





They will also be performing the Nielson _Fourth_ in May 2014. See: http://www.ofgrancanaria.com/index.php/en/performances/subscription-series-concerts/item/1169-abono-17

I also have problems with the assertion about contemporary music. Again I checked with Bachtrack and found over the next few months there will be over one thousand performances in Europe and North America that feature contemporary music. I have already attended three concerts this season which contain music of living composers. One with the Marine Corps Chamber Orchestra, another which featured the premier of a new _Saxophone Concerto_ by John Adams and a National Symphony concert which had a premier of a work about George Washington by Roger Reynolds.

My wife and I have purchased season tickets with the National Symphony this season. Several concerts include performances of music by living composers including a few premiers.

Considering the animus so many classical music purists have against contemporary music, I am surprised any m usic by living composer ever gets performed.


----------

